# yet another ebay question



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I won something back in july (actually I think it was a buy it now item) and paid as normal.  Then got a message from ebay to say the seller had broken the rules of ebay and to arrange a refund with seller which i did.
Today nearly three months later the item has arrived....now what do I do?  Its not showing up as I need to pay for it.  TBH its not really suitable now as its a summer item for K although it will eventually fit E I guess but the season is a bit out...

Am I obligated to send it back?  Presumably she cant give me bad feedback because its not on my bought items list thing....I feel I should pay for it but dont know what warranted it being delisted...

weird


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello 

I would contact eBay customer services...or if you paid by Paypal then contact them directly.  Did the seller respond to your request for a refund ? 

Is the seller showing as "no longer registered" or are they still selling ?  They can't leave you feedback if they're nolonger registered.  What was the date stamp on the postal mark...has it been delayed through postal strikes etc or has it taken this long to post ?

Personally (and this is just my opinion) as a long time buyer and seller on eBay, if you've had this email from them and should've been refunded then I would keep it (or sell it on) and that's that, especially if it's taken over 3mths to arrive  ....maybe you feel that's dishonest but there is obviously a reason why the item was removed, albeit after you'd bid and paid.  If I'd sold an item and it took 3mths to arrive I would've had buyers complaining well before that and I would've refunded immediately...and if I hadn't then the new rules state that Paypal will refund and the seller has to have the funds to cover this.

Alternatively send back to seller by recorded trackable post and let Paypal know as if any queries all you have to do is provide the tracking number and they'll refund if seller doesn't.


Sorry if that's not much help but that's what I'd do.

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I would do/say nothing and wait for the seller to contact you, then I would offer to return it at their expense.

Chux xx


----------

